# hudson mills



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Hey guys...
Has anyone ever fished the hudson mills metro park? I was there for the first time today. It was quite beutiful. I almost felt like i was on a northern michigan trout stream.lol!!!!!!! I was wondering what kinds of fish that stretch of the river holds... Could it be possible for any trout to be in there? I saw a big carp, and also a good sized gar. Is there a lot of bass there? Any info would be apreciated!!!!!!!!!!! thanks
-good fishin-
jay


----------



## TBone (Apr 7, 2001)

Well normally I would say no to the trout, but looking at Queen Salmon's post on Michigan women outdoors forum, I would be wrong. That fish is in the wrong neighborhood though. Not a native fish.

T

PS.
Lots of smallmouth in that stretch as QS can attest.


----------



## troy1 (Jan 4, 2001)

i floated from there to delhi in my pontoon boat on monday and caught a nice small mouth . it really is a nice area to float and usually lots of smallies to be had. unfortunatly there were alot of canoes on the river being it was memorial day. as far as trout the river gets to warm for them to survive.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jay, 

As others have said, it's a very nice stretch of river. There are no native trout, and no planted trout (by the DNR at least) in that part of the river. There are smallmouth bass, pike, a few walleye, carp, catfish, bluegill, sunfish and maybe a couple others I have forgotten. When the summer gets blistering hot the smallmouth action gets pretty good. The Hudson Mills area down to Barton Dam is the best habitat for smallmouth in the river; consequently the fishing can be pretty good.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

hey, thanks for the info... Im gonna strap on the ol waders on saturday, and give it a try. Might even break out the fly rod and toss some poppers or maybe some buggers. ill be out early if anyone wants to "hook up" and trade some fish tales!!!!!!!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Jay, did you fish this stretch on Saturday? I saw two fly boys upstream of the North Territorial Road bridge, as I was on my way to North Lake. It was definitely a good day for wading and tossing some flies.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

yep, that was me and my buddy (probably)... caught a couple small bass and a few decent rock bass on wolly buggers. saw a lot of real big smallies(probably up to 3 lbs.) couldnt get them to hit nothin... tried flys and spin tackle...(plastics, spinners)


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Jay,
I've been fishing Hudson Mills for about 16 years and the smallmouth fishing is fantastic early or late in the day. You have to find the deeper spots to find the bigger fish though. You can count on wading several hundred yards of shallow stretches that only produce small fish before you encounter an isolated hole here and there. I will enter the water slightly downstream from my known holes and fish them, then get back on shore and walk the path to just downstream of the next hole. It takes too long to go form one to the other staying in the water. 

Trees that have fallen in the river frequently hold scores of rock bass so bring your stringer. I was on the river during some kind of flying ant hatch one summer and made a killing on rock bass on a floating Rapala (I guess they didn't care that I didn't match the hatch!). When I cleaned them, I found their stomachs just about bursting with ants.

I think that stretch of river is still catch and release only for smallmouth, though. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Papa Smurf, 

The C&R section doesn't start until Mast Road, which is downstream of Hudson Mills. Therefore Hudson Mills is catch and keep if in season, legal size and methods, etc. Here is a quote from the 2002 Fishing Guide:

Huron R. from Mast Rd. Bridge in Dexter (T1S, R5E, Sec. 32) downstream to Delhi Rd. Bridge (T2S, R5E, Sec. 2) catch and release only on largemouth and smallmouth bass. 

99% of my Huron River fishing is in the C&R stretch.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks Kroppe. Come to think of it, I don't think I got up there once last season! So I guess I can't claim I've been fishing the river for 16 years...My wife and I had our first child last summer; our second is due this November! And, mice got into my garage and chewed a hole in my waders. Bottom line- I probably won't make it up there this season either!


----------

